# Help With Separation Anxiety!!



## ricecake (May 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have a terrier/Havanese mix (I think) who is about one. He's super sweet and there are no problems, except his separation anxiety. He was an owner surrender that I adopted, so I assume that's what his separation anxiety stems from, but I could be wrong since I literally don't know anything about his past. I've had him since the beginning of January and his separation anxiety has eased a small amount naturally. He use to cry for a couple minutes whenever he was crated and now he doesn't cry in his crate at all. He'll still cry for a couple seconds if I close the bathroom door before he manages to squeeze in. He usually waits outside any closed door until I come out. In public, if I leave him with a friend to go somewhere, he will frantically try and follow me and pull on the lease and sometimes cry.

The worst is when I actually leave him alone. I crate him and when I come back, his blankets are in a mess. I think he is trying to get out by digging at the door. I've accidentally left a few things within his arms reach (like blankets and towels) when he was alone and every time I come back, he's pulled everything into his crate through the bars. Once about a month after getting him, I (foolishly) just left him in my room uncrated for a short period while I went to the store, and came back to the carpet by my door completely ripped up. A couple weeks ago, my roommate crated him for me but didn't completely close the door so he got out and I came back to the carpet by the door shredded again. Both times, everything else in my room was fine (besides a knocked over trashcan). I think he is trying to dig his way out of the room to look for me? Then today, I came home and the plastic bottom of the tray was broken into several pieces. I don't even know how me managed to do that since it's very strong plastic and he's not even 20 lbs.

I think he would be completely okay if I left him alone in the house (and not just my room) when I leave, but I live with 3 other people and people are always flowing in and out of the house. I'm worried someone might accidentally leave the door open and he'll run out or leave something on the table that he'll eat and get sick from. Do you guys have any tips for getting him to calm down in his crate or for him to be okay left in my room uncrated? I think the issue is that he wants to get out of my room to see if I am somewhere in the house.

Sorry for the lengthy post and thanks for reading! I'd appreciate any input! Here are some pictures of my pup! His name is Rice Cake :biggrin1: Does he look part Havanese? 
























^ After his summer trim : )


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome! Rice Cake is adorable! I am sure others will have many more suggestions but could you leave an old t-shirt that you've slept in with him. This might ease his anxiety a bit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ricecake said:


> Hello everyone! I have a terrier/Havanese mix (I think) who is about one. He's super sweet and there are no problems, except his separation anxiety. He was an owner surrender that I adopted, so I assume that's what his separation anxiety stems from, but I could be wrong since I literally don't know anything about his past. I've had him since the beginning of January and his separation anxiety has eased a small amount naturally. He use to cry for a couple minutes whenever he was crated and now he doesn't cry in his crate at all. He'll still cry for a couple seconds if I close the bathroom door before he manages to squeeze in. He usually waits outside any closed door until I come out. In public, if I leave him with a friend to go somewhere, he will frantically try and follow me and pull on the lease and sometimes cry.
> 
> The worst is when I actually leave him alone. I crate him and when I come back, his blankets are in a mess. I think he is trying to get out by digging at the door. I've accidentally left a few things within his arms reach (like blankets and towels) when he was alone and every time I come back, he's pulled everything into his crate through the bars. Once about a month after getting him, I (foolishly) just left him in my room uncrated for a short period while I went to the store, and came back to the carpet by my door completely ripped up. A couple weeks ago, my roommate crated him for me but didn't completely close the door so he got out and I came back to the carpet by the door shredded again. Both times, everything else in my room was fine (besides a knocked over trashcan). I think he is trying to dig his way out of the room to look for me? Then today, I came home and the plastic bottom of the tray was broken into several pieces. I don't even know how me managed to do that since it's very strong plastic and he's not even 20 lbs.
> 
> ...


He sure is adorable, and he definitely looks at least part Havanese.

I actually think he'd do WORSE if he were left loose in the whole house. Once a dog is used to his crate, that becomes their "den" or "safe place". He's obviously still getting anxious when you leave, but it sounds like he's made pretty good progress for a rescue that you've only had for a few months.

I'd make a real effort to crate him and leave, just for a few minutes at a time. Then when you come back, be around the crate, but be very quiet... don't talk to him and no eye contact until he settles. Then let him out and greet him, but VERY calmly. Slowly increase the length of time you leave him.

You can also try leaving him with a stuffed kong or other safe chew that he really likes. This works well if the dog isn't so stressed that they won't look at it.

As far as the bathroom door is concerned... I hate to tell you this, but welcome to the world of Havanese. Most of us can't go to into the bathroom alone.  Kodi is 4 years old, very well trained and from a great breeder. He has NO separation anxiety. He STILL makes a HUGE fuss if I shut him out of the bathroom. I could probably train him out of it, but I don't bother... I just let him in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Welcome! Rice Cake is adorable! I am sure others will have many more suggestions but could you leave an old t-shirt that you've slept in with him. This might ease his anxiety a bit.


That's a really good idea too. Usually done with puppies, but certainly worth a try!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

The things that worked for me and got Doug out of it within a couple of weeks:

Heaps of exercise before I go out.

Yummy treats he only gets when I go out.

Ignore the crying and don't let him out until it stops.

When you first come home ignore him walk past him a couple of times, start dinner or do something and then only if his quiet go to him and let him out.

Doug I thought would never be ok to leave alone but now we can go to work all day and when I come home he will be snoozing and stretch out before bothering to greet me. He is still excited but no more does he fret or freak out trying to jump out of his skin when I return home.

He is a beautiful little guy whatever his x breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh also don't make a big deal when you leave I just go and say "be good" and I say that every time so it's all become very routine.

Same at night time. Doug sleeps in his crate in the laundry (other than on a hot night and he will lay on the tile laundry floors instead of his crate)

But Doug will go off on his own once I say "alright bed time" I follow him in say good night and don't hear a peep out of him again.

This is all a major contrast to the first couple of weeks when I would near cry having a shower because he would howl so much I felt horrible and stressed thinking how can I work and leave him here alone but I think consistent training works - and not leaving them more than they can handle. Now I can hardly remember Dougs barking because he never barks its like a different dog lol.

Good luck. Hope these tips work for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and Rice Cakes. He is adorable and certainly looks as though he is part Havanese. Kudos to you for saving a rescue dog. It must be very hard on him. I have no words of wisdom for you, but others have certainly given you lots to work with and they all know what they're talking about. I just wanted to welcome you both. Things will work out. Have patience


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I have had a lot of problems with Hobbes and separation anxiety and I think I've finally (in the last 4 or so weeks) got it under reasonable control --- and I got him in November!

I agree with Karen that dogs do better in theory with the crate or in the bedroom, so I always did that. However, one day, I didn't and that was the day Hobbes was by far the best. I think you're right, he might do better if he can see you leave. That's part of what finally did the trick for Hobbes. He doesn't get shut in my room or his crate when I leave anymore. I just made sure I dog-proofed the apartment. 

Although I desperately didn't want to resort to this, I do have some pharmacotherapy help from the vet. We started him on a very low dose SSRI (that's used in dogs not for depression but for SA) about 7 weeks ago. It took about a month to kick in but he is doing MUCH better. I really wanted to avoid medicating my dog, but I was literally held hostage in the house. I live in an apartment, and I physically couldn't leave without KNOWING he would bark and howl every second I was gone. My neighbors were being understanding, but it wasn't fair to them. I leave him with a retired lady so he isn't home alone when I'm at work, but if I went to the gym and the grocery store and he was alone for two hours, he would bark for two hours straight. Literally, when I would get home he would chug his entire water bowl from being horse from barking nonstop. (I'd taped him). 

I guess what this long post says that only after I tried everything did I medicate Hobbes. The vet wouldn't have agreed otherwise. And with the medication he is able to eat his Kong or treats when I leave. And he doesn't bark. But even with awesome treats when I leave, medication, and whatnot, when I leave the house he still eats then sits by the front door and whimpers. So I know he's not 100% better, but he's much improved. 


I think you're probably not to the medication point yet. I worked with him for 5 months before I tried it (and would have done longer had I not lived in an apartment complex). Things I tried with Hobbes that you can try: 
-crating, 
-not crating (leaving in your room if it's safe)
-Have him watch you walk out the door, then have a roommate put him in the crate
-see if there's any safe way for leave him run free
-Kong
-Treats spread out-- it takes time for him to find them; that helps ease the transition when you leave
-Always making sure he gets plenty of exercise before I leave him
-leaving him with an old shirt of mine
-a thundershirt (this helped a lot actually )
-an anti-anxiety wall plug 
-one of those oil-scented anti-anxiety collars (I think it's just a lavender scent) -- I was able to notice a difference with this 
-I recorded myself reading a poem and left it playing on a loop. 

The combo of all those things reduced it to a dog who barked nonstop but at least wasn't covered in saliva from stress panting. After I added the medication, he is improved enough that I'm not worried about being kicked out of my apartment. 

I think most important, is while you're working with him, it's key to minimize his time alone as much as possible. Set him up for success. Every time you leave and he gets worked up is making him more set in his stressful ways. 

Take a long weekend and practice leaving for thirty seconds, come back before he barks and praise him. Increase to 45 seconds, ect. 

I hope this helps! I know from experience how hard it is to try to get a rescue dog back on the right track.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I agree, true SA is quite often approached with behavior modification and drugs. I like Anne's article on this. http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika, there is no shame or need for apology for having to resort to medication to deal with a severe anxiety problem with a pet. Our cat was a shelter kitty, and for the first 3 years we had her, she got terrible diarrhea every time we went away. It would start the minute we started to pack. She would get diarrhea again when we got back, I guess just from over-wrought nerves. Obviously, we couldn't keep leaving a sick, long haired white cat for pet sitters to deal with!!!

We started started giving her a mild tranquilizer a couple of days before going away, and had the pet sitter give it to her the day before we got home. This completely solved the problem. Over the years, I think as she started to realize that we ALWAY came back, it stopped being a problem. We haven't had to tranquilize her for years. So meds aren't necessarily a "forever" thing, either!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree Karen, drugs sometimes are a necessary evil. Even the proponents of drugs like Dr. Dodman, agrees that alone they are not as effective as they can be ,when used with behavior modification. They are just another tool in box.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> So meds aren't necessarily a "forever" thing, either!


Yeah, I agree. I'm hoping maybe someday he won't need them anymore. For now, he's a lot better off with them than without them. He's made such major strides in every arena since I got him, it's okay with me if he needs a little extra help. We still practice all the useful stuff (ignoring when I first get home, using the same cue word to leave, ect). He'll get there someday. For now I'm just proud of his ever increasing socialization skills. He's always going to be a shy dog, but he's getting better and braver every day 

-Mimi


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Zarika said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'm hoping maybe someday he won't need them anymore. For now, he's a lot better off with them than without them. He's made such major strides in every arena since I got him, it's okay with me if he needs a little extra help. We still practice all the useful stuff (ignoring when I first get home, using the same cue word to leave, ect). He'll get there someday. For now I'm just proud of his ever increasing socialization skills. He's always going to be a shy dog, but he's getting better and braver every day
> 
> -Mimi


Sounds like your doing well. I remember seeing some of your posts when you first got him so huge improvement. I don't know how I would handle a situation with an older dog when you have a limited idea of their background and aren't the source of their behavioural quircks.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

My 14.5 year old JR mix developed a thunderstorm phobia about 8 years ago. Living in NC the spring and early summer often has thunderstorms so Zoe was in a constant state of anxiety, alert for the least sign of a coming thunderstorm. We ended up using medication for her after she tore her way out of a metal crate one day while we were both at work. Then about 2 years ago we tried a Thundershirt and Rescue Remedy. The transition wasn't immediate but over the course of several months we noticed MUCH less anxiety during thunderstorms using these 2 products. During the time when storms are predicted, we leave her Thundershirt on and give her Rescue Remedy a couple times a day. She will get a little anxious, alerts and is a bit restless but no longer experiences full blown panic attacks!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh he's adorable!!
Hate to say it, but the only thing that "cured" Pixie of her anxiety (very very awful anxiety) was Mig. Now she is absolutely fine being alone at home with him. Of course that's just my dog and my experience....
Did I mention how cute he is?!!


----------

